
Socialism’s DIY Computer - dotcoma
https://tribunemag.co.uk/2020/07/make-your-own-self-managed-socialist-microcomputer
======
BerislavLopac
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23971814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23971814)

